# San Francisco, Sept 26 or 27 for a week



## cgeidl (Aug 28, 2014)

Interested in a room with at least a small refrigerator and a microwave.For two .


----------



## cgeidl (Sep 5, 2014)

*Also interested in the 26th of September for 5-7 days*

We are interested in staying until October 1st minimum or for the week also.


----------

